# Smoked Mushrooms



## shaneholz (Jul 7, 2005)

This is a simple recipe that I've used alot lately. I take the fresh mushrooms and cut them into quarters, about 3 lbs. I place them in a small roasting pan and add a splash of Italian dressing some granulated garlic and some fresh ground pepper. I then cover and let sit in the fridge for at lease twelve hours mixing once. About the last three hours of your brisket or whatever you have in the smoker place the pan and all in the smoker uncovered. It will not take the full three hours at 225 but it won't hurt them if you leave them in that long. I usually go till they become  tender. These are perfect over a good steak or just eaten plain. Have fun.
Shane


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 7, 2005)

Shane,
This sounds like a great idea! I've always done something similiar when grilling steaks. My grill has a side burner upon which I will sautee my mushrooms with butter, a drop or two of oil (to keep the butter from burning), minced garlic, and a dash of Lee&Perrins white wine worcesterhire sauce. I have'nt tried shrooms in the smoker yet, though, so I think I'll add 'em to the menu this weekend. Thanks for the tip!
Brian


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 8, 2005)

That sounds great as well. I'm going to try the lee&perrins next. Thanks for the input!
Shane


----------



## hoosiersmoker (Jul 8, 2005)

My favorite for smoking veg's and especially 'shrooms is (depending on amount to be grilled) 

1 C. Good brewed soy sauce
4 Cloves Garlic - Pressed
1/2 C. White Wine
1/4 C. Olive Oil

Mix all together in bowl large enough to hold all veg's and put in fridge until ready to cook (1-2 hrs. - less is O.K.). Shake of  excess liquid and cook until browned or to desired texture. Quick and easy. I make a smaller batch to smoke just reg. or baby 'bellas alone.
You can mix the veggies with pasta after they're done or just as they are.


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 8, 2005)

My mouth is watering already. Thanks


----------



## dacdots (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey there,the mushrooms sound sooo good.We make them in the oven except we chop up some ham,onion,and cheese and stuff it in the cap after removing the stem,wonderfull.Now I'll try them on the smoker,thanks for the idea.


----------



## shaneholz (Aug 10, 2005)

That's why we are all here, to share our recipes so everybody can try something new. This place is great for that as you will see. Have a great smoke!


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 10, 2005)

I've smoked some with Chorizo, garlic, EVOO & cilantro. Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll have to try the ham, cheese & onion. Great combo.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 10, 2005)

When I was running my ECB my sister-in-law asked me to smoke some portabella mushrooms. She was going to make Cream of Mushroom soup out of them and pomised to bring me some of her soup. Well I never saw any soup but my little bro. sure talked it up about how good that soup was.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 15, 2008)

Dutch.......just did a search and found this thread.......was thinking of doing ports. this weekend........did you cold smoke em..........?

TIA


----------



## mcm1013 (Jan 15, 2008)

I dont know how many of you have access to crawfish....but if you do boil crawfish, drop some shrooms in the crawfish boil and boil until tender, appr. 15 to 20 min.....OMG!!! My mouth is watering now.


----------

